# crear pulso limpio con fotocelula



## nascar (Abr 22, 2007)

Hola a todos, he terminado parcialmente un contador de un display con un 74192 y un 7447, mi problema esta en la entrada de pulsos, le pongo una trigger y me cuenta lo que quiere, seria posible que una fotoresistencia me diese un pulso limpio sin ruido?o por el contrario me equivoco?

un saludo a todos y hay lkes dejo una foto del proto

http://imageshack.us


----------



## Perromuerto (Abr 22, 2007)

Pon la resistencia en un puente y conecta los brazos
del puente a un comparador como el LM311.
Así obtendras tu pulso limpio.

Saludos.


----------



## maikol (Abr 23, 2007)

Revisa tu circuito porque mejor que un schmitt trigger no hay nada para conseguir pulsos cuadrados. Quizás no está ajustada la histéresis, así que puedes con un par de NOT y una resistencia de realimentación hacerte tu propio trigger moviendo la zona de histéresis. En cualquier caso, una amplificación en emisor común con un bipolar debería darte un pulso chulo. Un saludo.


----------



## zaiz (Mar 1, 2009)

Le puedes poner un disparador schmitt agregándole un pequeño retardo.


----------



## gatomambo (Mar 1, 2009)

Podés usar un schmitt trigger como el 40106, que es un espectáculo con un antirrebote como el que subo acá, graduando los tiempos entre pulso y pulso jugando con la resistencia y capacitor. ¿Desde donde hacés llegar el pulso?


----------

